# Where Are You Carrying Your Pump ?



## G-Zero (17 Mar 2012)

I've always carried mine alongside my water bottle in its own carrier, which shares the bottle cage mounts.

However, I'm a bit reluctant using the same system on the carbon road bike as the shape of the frame will result in the pump making contact with it, and eventually gouging it.

Until I suss out a decent seat bag, I used an old bar bag for yesterday's 51 miler, carrying my phone, spare tube and multitool, with the pump sticking out of the zip.

Will I be better off ditching the pump and going for CO2 cartridges ?


----------



## ianrauk (17 Mar 2012)

G-Zero said:


> I've always carried mine alongside my water bottle in its own carrier, which shares the bottle cage mounts.


 
This, and I ride a Carbon bike. It has not caused any scratches or gouging on the frame.



G-Zero said:


> Will I be better off ditching the pump and going for CO2 cartridges ?


 
I carry these also.
I start off with the pump then finish of with co2


----------



## Nearly there (17 Mar 2012)

Back pocket of my jacket at the minute


----------



## youngoldbloke (17 Mar 2012)

In the Topeak Aero saddle pack. Or if the pump is too long use a toeclip-strap to strap it to the underside of seatpack.


----------



## smokeysmoo (17 Mar 2012)

Nearly there said:


> Back pocket of my jacket at the minute


This, or jersey pocket if not wearing jacket.


----------



## rollinstok (18 Mar 2012)

saddle pack
its a squeeze in there with spare tube, topeak tool, puncture kit, blackburn mini stick pump, co2 pump with 2 caps, spare link and a mini retractable combination lock
this is my bare minimum kit and the saddle back is on a bike or rack pack or pannier so its always easy to transfer


----------



## AnythingButVanilla (18 Mar 2012)

In my basket or in the rack bag on my boyfriend's bike. We have two different kinds of thingys and need two different pumps although I don't always carry a pump or spare inner tubes.


----------



## rollinstok (18 Mar 2012)

I like the co2 cartridges but I had an instance where the co2 just blew into the atmosphere because of a new inner tube sticking
I take the tiny hand pump to inflate the tubes just a little to make it easier to install and also a doddle for the co2 to complete the fill


----------



## cyberknight (18 Mar 2012)

AnythingButVanilla said:


> In my basket or in the rack bag on my boyfriend's bike. We have two different kinds of thingys and need two different pumps although I don't always carry a pump or spare inner tubes.


or get a pump that can do both heads with an auto adaptor so you do not need to fiddle with the internal gubbins.
In response to the OP on non commute rides i use the bottle cage mount as well and it does not damage my frame, for commuting i carry the pump in the pannier bag.
I do not carry C02 because i do not get on with it so i carry a slightly bigger pump than the micro ones you see most people carrying and i can get to 90 + psi easily enough which will get me on the road again.


----------



## tiswas-steve (18 Mar 2012)

I did use the bottle mount that came supplied with my race pocket rocket but I just couldn't get on with how it looked on my Cube, so it's now in the back pocket ..... Silly I know but I'm much more comfortable with it now.


----------



## avsd (18 Mar 2012)

Alongside my water bottle in its own carrier. It is Lezyne Alloy Drive Mini Pump and is too small to touch my carbon frame. It would also fit in your back pocket if necessary.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Mar 2012)

I was just thinking about where to put my new Topeak road morph that arrived yesterday. I've usually simply carried my old one in a bag. The bracket will attach to the bottle cage lugs on the seat tube but I as I have to carry the bike up to my 4th floor flat at the end of a ride I want to keep the seat tube clear so the bike's easier to carry. The bracket also comes with a couple of sturdy cable ties so I'm going to attach it under the front of the top tube and see how that goes.


----------



## amaferanga (18 Mar 2012)

Mini pump in my back pocket and a CO2 cartridge in a tool bottle with spare tube and stuff. A pump to start off the tube before using the CO2 is a good idea.


----------



## Ian H (18 Mar 2012)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I was just thinking about where to put my new Topeak road morph that arrived yesterday. I've usually simply carried my old one in a bag. The bracket will attach to the bottle cage lugs on the seat tube but I as I have to carry the bike up to my 4th floor flat at the end of a ride I want to keep the seat tube clear so the bike's easier to carry. The bracket also comes with a couple of sturdy cable ties so I'm going to attach it under the front of the top tube and see how that goes.


You should be able to fit the pump bracket to the right, given that one always shoulders a bike from its left - on your right shoulder.


----------



## Peteaud (18 Mar 2012)

Ive got an old Dirt monkey bag (the triangle type) on the fame that i can just fit my pump into, along with keys, snack bar etc. Dont really like the look but it does mean the pumps always there should i need it. I also have a small toolkit, inner tube etc in the saddle bag.


----------



## fossyant (18 Mar 2012)

Pocket for me. Not having any fuss on my frames.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## stu1903 (18 Mar 2012)

My Pocket Rocket is on my bottle cage mount with bottle cage on top. I also carry CO2. I would never go CO2 alone after runningout of cannisters and not having a manual pump.


----------



## Ian H (18 Mar 2012)

fossyant said:


> Pocket for me. Not having any fuss on my frames.


 
Not much point in having a fuss-free frame if the rider looks like a bag of root vegetables. The bike's there to carry stuff.


----------



## fossyant (18 Mar 2012)

Ian H said:


> Not much point in having a fuss-free frame if the rider looks like a bag of root vegetables. The bike's there to carry stuff.


 
I can't see the pump ! Now't wrong with kit in the pockets


----------



## Ian H (18 Mar 2012)

Might be okay for the first few hours.


----------



## palinurus (18 Mar 2012)

Bag. Jersey pocket. Taped to frame with electrical tape (TT bike, sometimes).


----------



## Orange (18 Mar 2012)

Rack bag.


----------



## Monsieur Remings (18 Mar 2012)

Having lost a Blackburn after keeping it in my pocket, I usually put it next to my water bottle.

BUT, I'm presently looking for my warranty for the 2nd Blackburn I bought which failed me epically of recent. Henceforth, co2 only on the move and whilst the track pump is always there at home and I do pump to the correct psi for every ride, I simply can't be arsed with mini-pumps anymore. In my humble opinion, they're shoot and even working properly are far more hassle than they're worth. Far better in my opinion to be able to ride on as you were with a sky high psi, as opposed just getting home on less because you need muscles like Arnie to achieve the correct pressure with an air mini-pump.

I've had it with them, I tell you!


----------



## Hacienda71 (18 Mar 2012)

Jersey pocket for me. Used to use a frame mount, but had a couple incidents, one where the pump came off and nearly caused me to crash.


----------



## Svendo (18 Mar 2012)

I have my topeak mini-morph in the bottle cage side-mount, on the left side. The mount is from an older topeak mini-pump, doesn't click in but is secure with the velcro strap under the hose.


----------



## HovR (18 Mar 2012)

Currently in a bag on my back, but I'm looking into getting a frame mount so it is always there, along with the inner tubes in my saddle bag.


----------



## Mike! (19 Mar 2012)

My Blackburn mini lives in my Altura Saddle Bag (Medium Sized), i do have a bottle mount for it but prefer it to be kept out of the road grime.


----------



## totallyfixed (19 Mar 2012)

Frame pump under top tube. Funny how when riding with others and someone has a puncture their little pumps suddenly don't seem to work that well and my long pump is very popular




. I have had mini pumps in the past with all sorts of claims made by the manufacturer but I have yet to see a tyre pumped up by one [especially a rear] to 100psi in under 20 mins and without a deal of cussing and sweating going on. Happy to be proved wrong.


----------



## ohnovino (19 Mar 2012)

In my rear pocket when I'm on the roadie, as I can't be bothered swapping the frame mount over every time I switch bikes.

Caused a fantastic pump-shaped bruise when I had a clipless moment and landed on it the other week. From now on I'll try and fall towards the pocket containing the spare inner tube.


----------



## endoman (19 Mar 2012)

Just CO2 for me, start the tube off by blowing into the valve, gets enough in to help, have practised a lot at home, and with the spare co2's I got from ebay, very confident with the system now.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Mar 2012)

ohnovino said:


> In my rear pocket when I'm on the roadie, as I can't be bothered swapping the frame mount over every time I switch bikes.
> 
> Caused a fantastic pump-shaped bruise when I had a clipless moment and landed on it the other week. From now on I'll try and fall towards the pocket containing the spare inner tube.


 
If you pumped a little air into those spare tubes you could bounce back onto your bike...


----------



## youngoldbloke (19 Mar 2012)

ohnovino said:


> In my rear pocket when I'm on the roadie, as I can't be bothered swapping the frame mount over every time I switch bikes.
> 
> *Caused a fantastic pump-shaped bruise* when I had a clipless moment and landed on it the other week. From now on I'll try and fall towards the pocket containing the spare inner tube.


Could have been much worse - I know someone whose spine was seriously damaged when he landed on the phone in his jersey pocket. I have made it a rule to avoid carrying anything unyielding in my jersey. Banana OK - pump NO.


----------



## tiswas-steve (19 Mar 2012)

Kit in the pockets all the way.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Mar 2012)

I carry everything in a Camelbak bag.






It's great except for when we get a really hot day, when it makes my back sweat too much. In other conditions it helps keep me warm!


totallyfixed said:


> I have had mini pumps in the past with all sorts of claims made by the manufacturer but I have yet to see a tyre pumped up by one [especially a rear] to 100psi in under 20 mins and without a deal of cussing and sweating going on. Happy to be proved wrong.


I agree about standard mini-pumps which is why I bought the mini-track pump type. I had intended to buy a Topeak Mini-Morph but the store was sold out so I bought a Halfords clone instead which works really well.


----------



## Arjimlad (19 Mar 2012)

I recently took my pump holder off the bottle carrier mounts as the pump was rattling against my new frame.


----------



## HLaB (19 Mar 2012)

I used to frame mount my pump but I realised it was just another thing for paranoid me to take off when stopped it now sits in my pannier on the town bike or in a jersey/jacket pocket. With my topeak micro rocket (or whatever its called) I have to attach it to a spare tube also as it that light and small it can come flying out of certain jersey pockets if I dont.


----------



## Bluenite (19 Mar 2012)

My special place.


----------



## Ian H (19 Mar 2012)

ohnovino said:


> In my rear pocket when I'm on the roadie, as I can't be bothered swapping the frame mount over every time I switch bikes.


 
I have a pump on every bike for that same reason...except the testing iron.


----------



## Rob500 (19 Mar 2012)

Sometimes it's clipped to the bike. Sometimes it's in my back pocket.


----------



## 400bhp (19 Mar 2012)

Frame mount for me. I would lose it if it was in a pocket.


----------



## Albert (19 Mar 2012)

I had a problem fitting a mount to my Giant TCR. Solved by mounting everything a cm clear of the bottle boss using a couple of spacers. Now I can have a really small seatpack for a tube, levers and patches.


----------



## Orange (19 Mar 2012)

Bluenite said:


> My special place.


 Is that comfortable?


----------



## andrew_s (20 Mar 2012)

Frame pump down the seat tube for me (or seatstay on the other bike).



totallyfixed said:


> Frame pump under top tube. Funny how when riding with others and someone has a puncture their little pumps suddenly don't seem to work that well and my long pump is very popular
> 
> 
> 
> .


And you always lend the use of it, just to avoid the length of wait required if you don't.


----------



## totallyfixed (20 Mar 2012)

andrew_s said:


> Frame pump down the seat tube for me (or seatstay on the other bike).
> 
> 
> And you always lend the use of it, just to avoid the length of wait required if you don't.


Sounds like a man who has been there. Mind you , I think the world took a step backwards when they stopped making the flexible extensions that the pump to the valve and were kept inside the pump. I still have some knocking around but alas no pump to use them with.


----------



## youngoldbloke (20 Mar 2012)

totallyfixed said:


> Sounds like a man who has been there. _Mind you , I think the world took a step backwards when they stopped making the flexible extensions that the pump to the valve and were kept inside the pump_. I still have some knocking around but alas no pump to use them with.


Check out Lezyne pumps, for example. Flexible connections are still very much with us - there is hope for mankind .


----------



## rb58 (21 Mar 2012)

Rule #30 applies
http://www.velominati.com/the-rules/


----------

